# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  question about letters of demand / summons

## somerandomdesigner

A letter of demand was sent to me for having my levies in arrears. It stated that I have 14 days (from the date of the letter) to settle said levies. When I contacted the attorney who had sent it, they claimed that they had already begun proceedings to issue a summons. As it was a registered letter, it is possible to use the SA Post Office "track and trace" feature, which clearly shows that the letter was received by the Post Office (on my side) on the 14th day. 

So my question is : is this ethical and/or legal? I have effectively had less than 1 day to make payment.

----------

